

Jobs Is Said to Assist With Book on His Life - rooshdi
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/16/technology/companies/16apple.html

======
dsplittgerber
I read Isaacson's Kissinger biography - an excellent biographer; a well
sourced and written book. Expect a real tome.

------
nirmal
I hope the book will be available for my Kindle.

More seriously, I've read his Franklin and Einstein biographies and they are
great.

